# problème Ipod et mini-chaine munie d'un dock ipod



## popey91 (24 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, nous avons fait l'acquisition d'une mini chaine hifi de la marque samsung, munie d'un dock pour ipod. Seulement, lorsque je branche mon ipod touch dessus, je ne peux pas choisir les chansons à écouter, car l'écran affiche "appareil connecté", et il lit alors toutes mes chansons dans l'ordre alphabétique( j'ai vérifier que mon ipod était bien compatible avec cette chaine hifi). Je me demande si cela est normal, et si il y aurai moyen de pouvoir choisir une liste de lecture pour l'écoute de musique. J'ai essayer avec plusieurs modèles d'ipod, et c'est le même problème pour tous. Bien sûr, je suis au courant que je pourrait utiliser les prises auxiliaires pour écouter ma musique 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## arbaot (24 Janvier 2010)

et que dit le mode d'emploi?....

sinon ref de la Chaîne


----------



## popey91 (24 Janvier 2010)

Il ne dit rien


----------



## arbaot (24 Janvier 2010)

et c quoi la ref du produit =>recherche sur forum en VO


----------



## popey91 (24 Janvier 2010)

MM-G35I de la marque Samsung


----------



## arbaot (24 Janvier 2010)

ben c'est mal barré 

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Samsung_MM_G35__Review_5872720


> (...)
> I then tried to select a song to play.
> You can't.
> I've called Samsung, and confirmed it with them and they say that this is the design of the system. The stereo will ONLY play songs off the connected iPod in alphabetical order.
> ...


 pour samsung c'est le comportement "normal"(bon courage avec qq giga de music...)
3 ou 4 forum avec le même constat 

soit la chaîne à d'autres atouts => enjoy
soit le dock est primordial et le terme "iPod ready" est abusif =>retour au fournisseur


----------



## popey91 (25 Janvier 2010)

ok, merci pour ton aide!


----------

